# Watson and Cricket



## missyscove (Jan 4, 2013)

After losing Sherlock so soon after adopting him and Watson, I figured it was best to start a new blog for Watson and Cricket. This was my blog for Sherlock and Watson

Yesterday I went to the Bunny Bunch, a local rabbit rescue, and filled out an application and met some of their bunnies. Today I brought Watson with me and he had three bunny dates. He seemed to get along okay with all three of them, but I think he got along best with the third bunny, Eve. They even shared some Italian Parsley together. 

This was her photo at the rescue. Her description was: "Eve is a sweet little girl who is excellent with her litter box habits even for just recently being spayed. She would love a boyfriend if you've got a lonely bun!"
She was found on a golf course Christmas eve of 2011 so she had been there for over a year. The volunteers there were all very excited to see her go home. 



Of course, Watson and Eve didn't have the same ring to it that Sherlock and Watson had, so I decided to rename her Cricket. Now they're named after another famous duo: Watson and Crick, the two nobel prize winners credited with discovering the structure of DNA (which I guess makes me Franklin, the woman who did all the work and got none of the credit).

They rode home in the car together and then spent some time together in a pen in my room. So far things seem to be going well. 




Here's a short video of Watson grooming Cricket.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmO3v0OFK9o[/ame]


----------



## JBun (Jan 4, 2013)

Awww, that's so sweet  I'm so glad you were able to find a new friend for him. They look great together!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 5, 2013)

They are adorable  You will make a fabulous Franklin


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 5, 2013)

how could someone dump such a cutie on a golf course? ssd:

I can't believe she'd been there for just over a year... she must be SO excited to finally have a real home again! I'm amazed that there's grooming going on already - looks like a *great* match-up... Watson must find it so comforting to have a bunny friend to snuggle with again.


----------



## whitelop (Jan 5, 2013)

I am so glad Watson found a new bond mate, I'm also glad that Cricket found such a great home. I bet she is very thankful! They look so adorable together and they deserve each other so much. 
She's a lovely little bun!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 5, 2013)

I just love seeing the new pair together and am so happy Watson has someone to snuggle up to so he won´t feel so lonely. How could they leave her on the golf course, she looks like such a sweet, gentle little bun and great to see Watson taking care of her already. They look great together as well.


----------



## cwolfec (Jan 6, 2013)

What a sweet pair! I hope they are bondmates for life now! Certainly looks that way....that video reminds me of how I have to tell Big Bunny "now don't groom Pip's eye out!" because somehow he always gets stuck grooming his eyeball. Ha!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 6, 2013)

Last night the buns rode in their carrier to and from the airport (~45 minutes each way) for a little car ride bonding. Today I penned them up in a small corner of my room with me where I watched TV on my laptop and monitored them. I forced them to do a little cuddling and then fed them a pile of hay while they sat together. Occasionally Watson would groom Cricket. Then he'd try and bite her side, but I put a stop to that. Eventually he sat in his corner while she lied down in her corner for some relaxation time. I took that as a good sign.


----------



## whitelop (Jan 6, 2013)

That little Cricket is so adorable. In the second picture, the one of her side, I love her three little black spots that are in a triangle on her shoulder. And my mom has that snowflake blankets for her dogs, lol. 
Watson is such a cutie. He photographs so well! He looks so handsome and regal in that picture. Where's his bow tie?! Are you going to get something pretty to put on Cricket to take adorable pictures? 

PS. My cat seems to be feeling better, her third eyelid has gone down. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 6, 2013)

Cricket is SOOO beautiful!!!!! I LOVE her coloring/markings. She is soo cute  I am sure that she is happy to have you. I can not believe that nobody got her before now! You would have thought that she would have been snatched up right away.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 6, 2013)

The Bunny Bunch has hundreds of rabbits to choose from, but I'll admit that I too thought, gee, what's wrong with her then, after hearing that she'd been there for over a year. I mean, she's got beautiful coloring and no health issues. They are really a great rescue and I'd recommend them to anyone else in southern California. They also have a store both at the rescue and online filled with tons of bunny goodies.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 7, 2013)

She is such a beauty, she has lovely markings and I too and so surprised no had taken her but maybe she was just waiting for Watson to come along. I love all the photos, she´s got such a lovely little face and I´m sure they´re going to be fine together. He´s such a handsome little boy and would love to see some photos of them together in all their finery


----------



## missyscove (Jan 7, 2013)

Bonding has been progressing well. I spent a good hour with the two of them last night feeding them greens and hay and eventually the both plopped down in their respective corners. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV8zj62aXs8[/ame]


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 7, 2013)

Isn´t that great, they do look comfortable together and she´s such a lovely girl. Hope it all continues to go so well.


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 7, 2013)

I see some really good signs in that video. They were eating together. They were not after eachother. Cricket even floped next to Watson. All those are good signs. I hope that it works out for you


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 8, 2013)

watson is a LOUD chewer, lol... and I love those airplane ears!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 8, 2013)

Jennifer, you´re right, you can hear him munching every bit of hay lol. I just love the flop she does half way through....she looks really comfy.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow! just read through your blog and yes, Cricket is an adorable bunny . I bet Watson and Cricket were meant for eatchother .

BTW I'm sorry you lost Sherlock. And love the video .


----------



## Apebull (Jan 8, 2013)

:shock2:OMG NO WAY!!!:shock2:

I was going to adopt Eve the first weekend in December and then things went crazy with my father in law being sick and passing away and the holidays. Here's my post with her picture and everything. http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f35/iz-going-date-71590/

I actually just email the rescue to see if she was still available since she's still on their web-ste. That is CRAZY!!! We are going next Friday to get a bun from there. I'm hoping they have a lop because that's what I really want.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 8, 2013)

wow, crazy coincidence!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow! Thats a huge coincidence! :shock2:


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 8, 2013)

That is CRAZY!!!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 8, 2013)

Apebull said:


> :shock2:OMG NO WAY!!!:shock2:
> 
> I was going to adopt Eve the first weekend in December and then things went crazy with my father in law being sick and passing away and the holidays. Here's my post with her picture and everything. http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f35/iz-going-date-71590/
> 
> I actually just email the rescue to see if she was still available since she's still on their web-ste. That is CRAZY!!! We are going next Friday to get a bun from there. I'm hoping they have a lop because that's what I really want.



I responded to your PM about how things work at Bunny Bunch.

You can't have her! I've fallen in love.


----------



## Apebull (Jan 8, 2013)

I got your pm Thank You!!! I'm glad she went to a good home and I can still see her here which is awesome. Caroline just emailed me my on line app was approved awhile ago. She just said to let her know what time I'll be there next week and she'll have all the lops there. Super excited if I have more questions I'll pm you


----------



## missyscove (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome, they definitely have more buns there than they do online and they say they have lots in foster care. I'm also not sure which ones are at the orange county location and which ones they take to other events. Good luck! Bring extra money because I'm sure you'll be coming home with some new toys or treats from their store too.


----------



## Apebull (Jan 9, 2013)

Ya I was already thinking of that. Did you see the "spa" day they are having in Feb for the buns. I so wish I lived closer. We are on the other side of Riverside so it's a good 45 mins away.

So how is bonding going and how are you doing it? I'm a little nerves about it all.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 9, 2013)

Bonding is going okay. Basically the day after I adopted her I came down with a sore throat which evolved into this sore throat runny nose thing. I've been trying to get in extra sleep but between my extra sleeping and being back in school, I only have so much time to dedicate to bonding bunnies. 
They do spend some time together every night. Usually I carry them around the house in a plastic tub (like a simulated car ride) and then put them in a penned off area of my room with some veggies. They mostly just ignore eachother with some occasional grooming and some occasional instances of Watson trying to bite Cricket's backside (and me trying to stop that before it happens).


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow Christina I'm stunned you lost Sherlock  I took a break from RO and just came back. I'm excited to catch up on all I missed except for hearing news like this 

RIP little Sherlock. I'm so sorry he went so suddenly, it is never easy and they are never here long enough. Binky free.

But on a positive note I love your new addition. Crickets colors are gorgeous!!!

I have alot of reading to do but I will read your blog to get myself caught up.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 14, 2013)

It has now been 10 days since I started bonding the two of them. Today I had them out in a pen in my room together. I had to go to school for a few hours and when I left I left him in her pen and her in his cage. When I got home I let them out in about 2/3 of my room with her pen open. They still have occasional times when they chase eachother, but they also had some good snuggling and grooming time. They're definitely enjoying having more time out of their cage as demonstrated by the binky storm that starts up whenever I'm not holding my camera. I did manage to catch a binky from each of them, although Watson's is significantly more graceful than Cricket's (as she kicks an empty soda box out of the way).

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZBQkLfqaQ8[/ame]


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 14, 2013)

Aww cute! I love clumsy binkys  and her helicopter ears are too cute.

Good sign with the grooming and laying down at the end!


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 14, 2013)

Awh, I don't know how, but in my lack of posting somewhere during the holidays I missed Sherlock's bridge post. R.I.P. to the little guy and binky free!! 

On another note, you're very lucky these two are already hitting it off, my two are like little devils. They make a very cute pair!


----------



## Apebull (Jan 14, 2013)

Love the binkies they are the best. Glad to see things are going so well.


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 14, 2013)

I agree they sound like they are making good progress. I think that this will be one of those easy fast bonds. They are soo cute together  I just LOVE Cricket's coat


----------



## missyscove (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the lovely comments. They really are so great together. Today after I got home from school I let them out with both her pen and his cage open and they spent a lot of time just hanging out in his cage. Part of me feels like I could just close them up in there tonight, but I'd really rather wait until a day when I was going to be home for most of the day (or at least when I don't have to get up too early for school) to watch them. I don't want to rush things since they do still have moments when they chase eachother around (and it's hard for me to tell if they're just having fun or if there's some sort of disagreement) but at the same time I feel bad splitting them up.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 15, 2013)

Great to see them doing so well together but I think yóu´re right to wait that extra time until you can supervise and then you´ll know they´re going to be OK togeher. 

They´re such a lovely pair together and Cricket is such a cutie.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 17, 2013)

Tonight is the night! After 2 weeks of bonding, Watson and Cricket are making things official and she'll be moving into his dog crate.


----------



## whitelop (Jan 17, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS! They're adorable, i love her bow!


----------



## JBun (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol, your 'wedding picture' has me cracking up! They are the perfect match


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 17, 2013)

the official wedding photo...I just love that and her bow is so sweet. So glad things have gone well for them, they look so happy together. Glad they tied the knot before before moving in together lol.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 17, 2013)

Yay congrats! That is such a big step I remember with my two very well


----------



## Apebull (Jan 17, 2013)

Too cute and Congrats to the happy couple :toast:


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 17, 2013)

God they look so cute together!! Looks like you are one heck of a matchmaker  wishing them lots of luck!!!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 17, 2013)

The funny thing is that her picture is still up on the rescue's website, but... nobody else can have her; she's staying here! They seem to have had a great night together and were excited for their out time and breakfast this morning. I was worried that Watson would hog the pellets so I pulled the dish out of the cage (it's plenty big enough for two heads) and set it on the rug. I just put half the pellets in so that if she didn't come and eat I could feed her separately. Watson ran over when he heard the pellets hit the dish and had only gotten a few mouthfuls in when Cricket came to join him. 

Now, if only I could get her to take pellets out of my hand like he does.

In other news, Tuesday night on my way home from school I found a stray dog. By found I mean I saw it following some people and thought, "oh, that's a cute dog" then after it turned around I realized it wasn't theirs. It was at a pretty busy intersection and very cute so I had to stop. I pulled my leash out of my trunk (yes, like a good vet student I carry leashes) and spent some time in the parking lot trying to get it to come over to me. At one point I even touched her, but then she wouldn't get within about 5 feet of me. 




I'd invested enough time in her that I wasn't going to give up. I went into the CVS and bought some pupperoni and some juicy canned food and returned to her patch of grass. I tossed pieces of pupperoni at her until I could grab her and get the leash on her at which point she flipped upside down. 




Of course at this point the folks at the bus stop were staring at me. I was worried she was going to decide to bite me, but I picked her up and carried her to my car. I considered taking her home since my roommate was actually looking for a foster dog, but on Wednesday I had to be at school from 8am-7pm, certainly not a good day to have a new dog in the house. Instead I made it to the shelter right before they closed. 




Later that night my roommates gave me a hard time since she was so cute and this is, of course, a kill shelter. I reasoned that she was cute enough and young enough (I estimated 1 year) that she'd be pretty adoptable. And, in my mind it's better to be humanely euthanized at the shelter than to be hit by a car on the streets of Pomona. The next day I told my PBL (problem based learning) group about it and after I showed her picture, my faculty facilitator expressed some interest in adopting her. I've sent him her info and am hopeful that he'll end up picking her up. 

http://www.ivhsspca.org/index.php/c...-find-dogs/10761-sandy-i1174732?directory=126


----------



## whitelop (Jan 17, 2013)

You sound just like me. I carry a leash and dog treats in the car with me too. We live in an area where there are constantly dogs on the side of the road, either people let them go or they run off. Its the trouble with living in the farm lands. But anyway, I've captured many-a-dog off the side of the road. The terrible thing is, here, the HUMANE society is choosy with the dogs they take. They only take purebred-looking small dogs. They will not accept large dogs, or mixed breeds. So they all wind up at the shelter. The few I have caught, have been lucky enough to make it to homes.
Hopefully that little adorable pup gets adopted! She's precious.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 17, 2013)

How good of you to take the time to do that, she´s a lucky girl. I hope she finds someone to give her a new home, she´s a lovely looking dog. 

Hadn´t thought about carrying the leash in the car but may do that. I remember when I caught a small shiztu running about outside where I live and that is a busy road. She was clean and obviously belonged to someone but had no collar. A young lad started trying to catch her and we both finished. As he had to go to work, I ended up taking her to the local shelter and she was chipped so they were able to return her to her owners...thank goodness.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 17, 2013)

Aww what a sweetie! She seems pretty "adoptable" to me too. I'm sure her chances are good. Imhave the same thought process too, Christina, that if it SHOULD come to euthanasia, that's more humane than car accident or starving or being attacked by something (depending on their size). 
I came upon a stray a couple weeks ago. He/she was a little shiz*zhu (sp? RO blocked my original spelling attempt, haha) type dog, looked ragged and dirty. So I go up to her to try and find a collar or capture her and she tried to attack me! She was a tiny little thing but growled and ran after me. I took off! She was a mean little bugger!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 17, 2013)

I am used to handling less-than-friendly dogs. It would have mostly been the embarrassment factor of a bunch of strangers watching my attempts to haul a tiny aggressive dog away. 

Morgan, unfortunately a lot of no-kill shelters are that way. A lot of my classmates that grew up elsewhere are always appalled by things like animals "only" getting 3-6 days at a shelter for their owner to find them before becoming available for adoption (and eligible for euthanasia). In contrast, I grew up in Los Angeles and spent my high school years volunteering with LA Animal Services. In the last 15 years, they have made leaps and bounds in reducing the numbers of animals they take in by increasing spay and neuter rates in the area and increasing the cooperation with rescue groups, but we still have a long way to go before we reach their goal of "No Kill LA." I've seen animals like fractious cats come in that are clearly not adoptable and yet they still have to spend 4 days in a cage before they are allowed to be euthanized. We simply don't have the money to spend on it.


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 17, 2013)

Hope somebody gives her a new home soon. And congrats to the new couple


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jan 18, 2013)

What a pretty dog! I'm sure someone will adopt her.

And congratulations to the new couple! I love their wedding picture.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 4, 2013)

Over the past week my computer died on me twice. The first time it would only start in safe mode so I backed everything up that way and then reinstalled windows. A few days later it started telling me that windows wasn't even installed so then I replaced it. Spending all this time dealing with my computer issues took a lot of time away from my studying plans. 

On Saturday, I noticed Cricket started sneezing. She was eating hay at the time so I thought maybe it was just dusty. Then all day Sunday she continued to sneeze and overall to sound congested so today she went in to the hospital at school. She had no real discharge that I noticed and when I ausculted her at home she sounded okay to me, but of course I'd rather have someone else take a look. The vet that looked at her agreed that her lungs sounded good and we discussed the option of doing some chest radiographs but opted to try 7 days of baytril (enrofloxacin) to see if that clears things up first and if it doesn't then I'll come back for the radiographs. Since we students get free exams, I only had to pay the $84 for the baytril prescription.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 12, 2013)

Yesterday (Monday) I emailed the vet that had seen my rabbit last week to let her know there hadn't been any improvement. I took the bunnies into the clinic that afternoon and he looked her over again and noted that her nostrils were more inflamed than last week, but bilaterally so which should rule out a foreign body. Then we took some radiographs. At first she wasn't having any of this lateral radiographs thing, so we started with the DV view. I was holding her hind end and he held her head and front paws. Once the weight of the lead glove was over my hands, she really seemed to calm down and we got an okay shot. Then when we tried the right lateral shot, she seemed to know we weren't out to get her and let us do it. I was pleasantly surprised as I had suspected that we would have to sedate her to get the radiographs done. We came home with another week of baytril but talked about trying a different antibiotic if this one isn't working. I'm also going to try changing their litter (feline pine) to just newspaper and ordered a humidifier and a nebulizer to see if either of those help her out. 
Part of me felt bad for asking him to come down and look at her, knowing that his knowledge was free to me, but he did seem genuinely interested in her case and mentioned he'd been doing some research on VIN.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 12, 2013)

Christina, sorry to hear she hasn´t been well but she´s getting the best care possible. Hope the new round of antibiotics shows some improvement. I was watching a video of them together yesterday and they look like a happy little couple. How´s Watson handling all this ??


----------



## Apebull (Feb 12, 2013)

I hope Cricket gets better soon and they can figure out what's wrong. Poor girl finally get a wonderful home then gets sick.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 12, 2013)

Watson is perfectly healthy. When Cricket goes to the vet he rides along with her (that way they both get exposed to the same smells and I don't have to worry about them breaking their bond). He did wait in the exam room while the three of us took the radiographs though. After we looked at her radiographs, the vet told me that he had recently seen a rabbit that was having trouble breathing and it ended up having a huge thymoma compressing its heart and lungs. Luckily we didn't see anything like that in Cricket. 
We talked about how some rabbits, particularly those with Pasteurella, can have chronic infections that just never go away even on a lifetime of antibiotics. My first bunny, Fiona, sneezed her entire life and we never could get it to stop. But, Cricket was normal for 4 weeks before she started sneezing so I really hope it's something we can stop.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 12, 2013)

I thought you´d probably taken him with her but wasn´t sure. Good that they didn´t see anything worrying so, fingers crossed, she manage to shake it off and get back to her old self. She was so lucky to find you and bond with Watson and i do love them as a couple. Lots of nose rubs and well wishes from my three:love:


----------



## agnesthelion (Feb 12, 2013)

Somehow I missed that Cricket was sick! I sure hope she gets better or at the very least they find out what is wrong so it can be treated.
Best to lil cricket!!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 13, 2013)

When I got home from school today, my new humidifier was waiting for me! Here's hoping it results in some sort of improvement...


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 14, 2013)

Awh I`m sorry to hear that Cricket is sick! That is rotten luck, especially since you just lost sherlock not too long ago and now having to deal with a sick bunny  It`s really a shame! I hope it`s nothing too serious and she feels better soon! Fingers crossed that the humidifier helps!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 17, 2013)

We had a beautiful 80 degree day today so I took the buns outside to enjoy the sunshine. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkppZpj69HQ[/ame]


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 17, 2013)

Christina, what a wonderful video and I love seeing them together, they are such a lovely couple and I love Cricket´s ears, one up and one down, she such a bonny girl. And that was so weird, I´ve never heard a bunny sneeze, what a strange sound. They looked to have really enjoyed the outdoors and eating from that parsley plant. You´ve got a lovely bunny pair and so good to see them so happy together. I was oohing and aahing all the way through.


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 17, 2013)

Cricket comes out of the tube and is all "Watson, move your tail!!" That's beyond adorable.
I have a thing for helicopter buns, so I could watch a bazillion videos of her.


----------



## Apebull (Feb 17, 2013)

missyscove said:


> We had a beautiful 80 degree day today so I took the buns outside to enjoy the sunshine.



Cute video and didn't you enjoy the weather. It's going to be COLD (like in the 40's) and raining by Tuesday BOO.


----------



## Loopsy (Feb 17, 2013)

That wedding photo was adorably hilarious. What a sweet couple they make. How nice for them to be outside. The weather is gorgeous today so we're going to try some time outdoors with the buns this afternoon.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 23, 2013)

I took Cricket back in on Tuesday for follow up. Her discharge had changed from serous to mucopurulent so basically she's been getting worse, not better (although she still has a great appetite and lots of energy). I dropped her off at lunch time and the second years on their rotation did her physical exam. I was later told that she was "feisty and uncoperative" with them which the vet and I took as a sign she was feeling pretty good (apparently she spent a lot of time digging at the towel on the exam table and may or may not have tried to bite them). 
I wanted to do the culture and sensitivity but the second years didn't think they could do the nasal swab without sedation. When I came in later the vet and I were able to bunny burrito her and get the swab while I restrianed her. She's been back on baytril since then while we wait for the results to come back.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 23, 2013)

I hope she does alright! My thoughts and prayers are with you. ray:


----------



## JBun (Feb 23, 2013)

It doesn't sound like it's slowing her down at all. Hopefully she'll get to feeling better soon


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 23, 2013)

I hope it clears up pretty soon for her and she´s back to normal. Doesn´t seem to be bothering her that much but it must be uncomfortable at times. 

Sending her lots of nose rubs and bunny kisses from my three. :big kiss:


----------



## missyscove (Feb 23, 2013)

Just a few cute pictures of Cricket (and I) outside. I took both bunnies outside on their leashes for a little fun time. My roommate was hanging on to Watson so I didn't get as many pictures of him.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 23, 2013)

Aww, Cricket is such a sweetheart.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks guys

Here's a video from today.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9rRI1C-NmY[/ame]


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 24, 2013)

That first picture is just so good, she has such an adorable face and those ears....Watson and her look so good together and it´s great to see them. You´ve got a handsome pair of bunnies there.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 24, 2013)

What a sweet video, both your bunnies are adorable!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 25, 2013)

The results of Cricket's culture and sensitivity came back today. 
She's got Methicillin-resistant staphylococcus intermedius, Moraxella sp. and Bordatella (bronchiseptica I think). 
Staph intermedius is a commensal of the skin, so we're not sure that it was what's causing the issue, but since it was resistant to the majority of the antibiotics tested, it really limited the options. All 3 were shown to be sensitive to doxycycline so we came home with a bottle of 30 days worth of raspberry-flavored doxy. The vet and I were both glad that we had done the sensitivity since there was also resistance to TMS which was going to be the next antibiotic we tried. 
I'm also happy because the 30 days of doxycycline is only costing me $53 vs. the $85 a week for baytril.


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 25, 2013)

awh thats good, so how long does that mean her symptoms will last ?


----------



## missyscove (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm not sure that's something we know at this point. She'll be back for a checkup when her meds are near empty and I'll update him via email if there are any real changes in the meantime.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow, that was quite a mouthful. Hope she does well on the meds and will wait to hear updates.


----------



## agnesthelion (Feb 26, 2013)

Well first off, glad that it's something that can be taken care of with medication. That is quite the name of what she has! I just stumbled my way through reading it. Hope she is better soon.

As for the videos and pictures....so cute! Her ears really do crack me up and both their coloring is beautiful. What a pair. I love the picture of you leaning down and kissing Cricket on the head....too sweet


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm glad to hear she's doing better!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 28, 2013)

In case anyone was wondering how she gets nebulized, I put together this short video of how I made her box and how I nebulize her.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V29dG5fU5J4[/ame]


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 28, 2013)

Great video and she is such a lovely little girl.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 5, 2013)

This is the first week in a whole month that the bunnies haven't gone in to the vet. Cricket has decided that her raspberry flavored Doxycycline tastes good and will now willingly lick it off the end of the syringe. The trick now is keeping Watson away. 
They both like hopping up on the plastic storage containers under my desk and then onto my desk chair. I stared leaving my chair pulled farther out (I usually study on my bed) so they can't hop up onto my desk. Cricket learned to jump straight from the rug onto the chair. She spent about a half our scoping it out first and now she jumps up there all the time just to look around. Watson can't figure out how to jump that high so he just stares at her from the ground. 

I think the nebulizing is really helping her feel better too. She seems to perk up afterward.


----------



## Apebull (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear that Cricket is doing better. How long will she be taking meds


----------



## missyscove (Mar 5, 2013)

We came home with 30 days of the Doxycycline and we'll see how she's doing at that point.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 6, 2013)

Glad to hear she´s doing so well and hope the improvement continues. Can imagine her looking at him from up there, she´s such a clever little girl.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 6, 2013)

These wabbits are totaly crazy this morning. Today Watson figured out how to reach the desk chair from the ground, then they both spent the morning hopping up onto the desk until I scolded them (there are unprotected cords up there, but not on the ground.

Then while I was lying in bed reviewing some powerpoints on my laptop, a certain little princess bunny leapt up onto my legs. They're not allowed on the bed either (because I don't trust them not to pee on it and also because I've see the way they bite and dig at their beds and I like my comforter more than that). 

If they keep up with this, they basically won't be able to come out of their cage unless I'm in my room watching them. If only they could be aware of the consequences ahead of time.


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 8, 2013)

lol! I also think that females are more nippy this time of year since it's breeding season no? atleast that's from what I've read. I don't know if it's because I'm paying closer attention to her but I've noticed Phoenix is digging like crazy lately, that and nipping me like mad! 

Crazzzy bunnies!


----------



## missyscove (Mar 8, 2013)

Well both of my bunnies are spayed/neutered so those hormones shouldn't be an issue. I think they're just spoiled.


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 9, 2013)

Apparently if they're spayed it's more of a habitual thing rather than hormones. Phoenix was 3-4 years of age when I found her so it's quite possible..


----------



## missyscove (Mar 12, 2013)

The bunners went back in to the vet today. The vet agreed that Cricket seems to be improving which is exciting news. I'd noticed some mild discharge with Watson although he is not sneezing, so we did a culture and sensitivity on him to send in and we'll see what comes back. 
I also had him feel a lump I discovered on Cricket's left hind foot. I noticed it one day when we finished with the nebulizing and at first I thought she'd broken her foot, but after feeling it and setting her down and watching her act perfectly normal, I decided maybe it was just an old injury that she had when I got her but that I hadn't noticed before. I was also worried about an abscess but it seemed so firmly attached to the bone (I also considered osteosarcoma, but did some research and learned that was very rare in rabbits). He agreed with my hunch that it was an old injury that had just healed strangely and I'll just keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't get bigger. Sadly the radiographs we had done didn't include her feet because I was holding on to them. 

Tonight I was very excited because we had a small mammal nutrition dinner talk by an Oxbow veterinarian. I won some oxbow treats as a prize and apparently impressed him with my ability to rattle off a long list of grass hay varieties. We don't get to talk about rabbits much in our regular curriculum so I (along with the other crazy rabbit girls) was really excited to get a chance to talk bunnies.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 13, 2013)

I feel the need to record for posterity that the Oxbow Vet asked if I was a little redneck when he asked about types of grass hay. The room as a whole got timothy, orchard and meadow and I rattled off coastal, brome, bermuda, oat, barley and wheat. He was surprised when I responded that I had grown up in Los Angeles.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 13, 2013)

Hahaha. You just know your hays! I can't believe he asked you if you were a redneck, thats hilarious. 
I'm glad that Cricket seems to be on the mend! That is exciting news!


----------



## Apebull (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm happy to hear Crickets is doing better. And why can't you know grass just because your from LA. I mean hello LA is full of meadows and parks LOL.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 13, 2013)

It´s always nice to impress someone....it is funny that he was surprised you knew so many hay types...well, these bunnies can sometimes be a bit fussy and you need to try them all. 

Great that Cricket is doing so well.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 19, 2013)

Watson's culture and sensitivity finally came back. The only bacteria that he and Cricket had in common was the Moraxella, but that was also the one with the most growth. Luckily his were not very resistant either (the other two were penicillin resistant, but everything else was sensitive). We're starting him on doxycycline as well now. I did hear him sneexe a few times this weekend but she's clearly worse off than he is. I'd just like to nip his illness in the bud.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 31, 2013)

Just a quick post of some Easter-themed photos of me and the buns.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh, that last photo is adorable, I can´t believe they sat ine bucket so well and with just their little faces peeking over the top. They make such a lovely bunny couple.


----------



## missyscove (May 4, 2013)

Just a quick update. I haven't been around too much since I've been busy with school but I do check in the nutrition and behavior and infirmary forums regularly. 
Watson is now off antibiotics as he seems to be symptom free. Cricket is still sneezy so she's still on the doxycycline. Of course, Watson gets jealous and so he has to get a treat whenever she gets antibiotics. 

Here's a picture of the two of them relaxing in their cage. They door has been open all afternoon but they're busy lounging around. They get all their binkies out in the morning when they run laps around my room.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (May 5, 2013)

Awwwww Cricket is so pretty <3


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 5, 2013)

I was so glad to see you post and the buns look gorgeous as usual. They are such a lovely couple and glad to see that Watson is now off the meds and Cricket is stable. They both do look in the best of health. Great to hear about them again.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 5, 2013)

Yay, I was happy when I saw your new post!  I'm glad Watson is off of his medications. I'm sorry Cricket is still sick, hopefully Crickets sneezes will clear up soon. The new picture was cute! I can't wait for more updates!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 5, 2013)

They are adorable. We have to close Bambi's door when she's out or she'll just jump on the table and go back in her hutch--Peter is the same too, he loves his pan. Love the pics with the bucket and "ears" too.


----------



## missyscove (May 6, 2013)

Thanks guys!
They've grown extra adventurous lately, I guess they're bored with their basket of toys, 2 tunnels and 4 beds that they have because they've begun climbing my stuff. The other day I was watering the plants outside my window and looked in to see the two of them on my bed. I knocked on the window but they just ignored me so I had to come inside and get them. A few days later I discovered some little holes in my comforter. That's precisely why they're not allowed on the bed (and they do have 4 of their own). They also love to jump onto my desk chair and then onto my desk and then on top of their cage and climb on the stuff up there (their bin of food, drawer of hay, pile of rugs, etc.) I'm always worried that I'll startle them and they'll fall (especially after hearing about one of my classmate's cats that "supermanned" off the top of her cat tree and broke her leg) but they're so busy exploring that they just ignore me anyway.


----------



## Apebull (May 6, 2013)

Don't you just love them exploring and then finding the little holes that let you know where they've been LOL. Twigs once jumped for the dinning room chair onto the table. But he didn't like how it's slipper and quickly jumped off.


----------



## missyscove (May 19, 2013)

One of our roommates moved out a little early, so we have a temporarily empty bedroom aka pet playroom. The buns don't like the slippery floor so they just climb on me if I take them in there. Sawyer the ferret loves exploring it though. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxv0v39xM34[/ame]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 19, 2013)

Aww, what a cute little ferret you have. He is so adorable! great video.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 7, 2013)

I know I've been missing from the forum a lot lately. I'm spending my summer in Texas interning at the animal health center at the San Antonio Zoo and I only get to use the internet when my brother isn't using it
The buns are staying with my mom. She calls them her grandbunnies and spoils them to death.


----------



## PaGal (Jul 7, 2013)

Lucky you! I won't ask if you are enjoying it, how could anyone not enjoy it?! Glad the buns have a good temporary home with someone that cares.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 8, 2013)

You are lucky! I'm glad the buns are doing fine.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jul 11, 2013)

You are so lucky but glad the bunnies are happy with grandma, bet they´re all loving it. 

Good to see you´re enjoying yourself, bet it is so interesting.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 16, 2013)

Always happy to see you when we see ya! Any cool stories from the zoo?


----------



## missyscove (Jul 17, 2013)

Lots of cool things, but I'm restricted on what I'm allowed to share on the internet. I mostly help the keeper staff at the health center with making diets, cleaning, etc. for animals in quarantine coming into the collection or hospitalized animals. I also do a lot of paperwork typing up old records into their computer software. Occassionally I get to watch or help out with annual physical exams on various species or animals that come in with issues. Some of the best learning opportunities are actually watching necropsies since I get to see the anatomy of animals that we don't come across in our anatomy lab at school (e.g. reptiles).


----------



## missyscove (Aug 18, 2013)

I've been back at school for a little over a week now. It's been great to be back with the buns and I even got to go to Bunny Bunch (the rescue where I got Cricket) on my groups VACS (veterinary ambulatory community service) rotation. We monitored anesthesia while one of our vets did the surgeries. After I cam home, Watson and Cricket surrounded my laundry bin with poops and started digging at my scrub pants. I think they weren't fond of the smell of other bunnies in their bedroom (which I also happen to sleep in).

I got them a new toy recently, this SmartyKat KnockOut treat dispenser from Target. I had tried a treat ball for dogs, but the hole was too big and it was too easy for them. This one they have to work at a little longer.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bM8w--CECg[/ame]


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 18, 2013)

Glad you´re having such an interesting time and sounds like they don´t like having other bunny smells on mom. 

I've missed seeing these two and was so happy to see the post. They are just so adorable together, looks like a good toy, must look for something like that for mine. These are two very happy bunnies :adorable:


----------



## jemm (Aug 18, 2013)

Love the photos what great buns and good for you for giving her a new life, what great Ames. I play cricket most weekends so I will follow her progress with interest :dancingorig:


----------



## Apebull (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome back! I like how Watson was the one doing all the work and Cricket was just eating what fell out!


----------



## missyscove (Aug 18, 2013)

That's called teamwork!
My bunnies love theirs so much my roommate got one for her cats too.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 18, 2013)

It is so good to see them so comfortable and happy together. They are a great little couple and team work comes with that. I just love them together, they´ve both been through quite a lot.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 14, 2013)

A few pictures of the bunnies being super cute and cuddly tonight


----------



## Tauntz (Sep 14, 2013)

Awwwwwww, so adorably cute! :inlove:


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 14, 2013)

These two are just too sweet I never tire of looking at them:screwy:

Sent from my GT-I8160P using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Sep 14, 2013)

Aww! Too adorable! They make the perfect color combination together! They make a beautiful couple!


----------



## qtipthebun (Sep 14, 2013)

Precious!
I wish I had known you were spending the summer in SA; Q-tip would have totally invited you over (we live like an hour from there) to share her greens!!


----------



## missyscove (Oct 3, 2013)

What the bunnies do while I study for midterms: 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmgVbeKFMIY[/ame]


----------



## missyscove (Oct 27, 2013)

We carved our pumpkins for Halloween tonight.
Mine features the buns, of course. 





And then there was a costumed photo shoot


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 27, 2013)

I actually laughed out loud when I saw the first pic...that pumpkin is fabulous when lit, you are so clever. The buns are looking so well and I love Watson with his little dicky bow, he it too cute. I do so love watching these two together, they just suit each other so well.


----------



## JBun (Oct 28, 2013)

Your buns are just so adorable in their costumes!!! Cricket doesn't look terribly pleased though  

Great job on that pumpkin! I was just going to leave mine uncarved on the porch, but now I'm tempted to carve my own bunny pumpkin.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 29, 2013)

One year ago yesterday, I drove up to Ventura and adopted a sweet pair of bunny boys: Sherlock and Watson. Unfortunatly Sherlock is no longer with us, but Cricket and I enjoyed celebrating with Watson.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 30, 2013)

Those are great photos, I love Watson´s little grump face like he's saying "I´m doing this for you but I´m not liking it". I love Cricket´s little face, she is such a gorgeous girl. I was actually thinking about Sherlock when I clicked on here, I do remember him and he is sorely missed. 

But I do love these two together as well.


----------



## Azerane (Oct 30, 2013)

Aww, they are just the cutest darn things. Love the photos, Happy 1 year Watson!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 2, 2013)

I love the pumpkin! That's a great idea!  And all of the costumes are adorable...I should have dressed Ash up.

Those birthday photo's are adorable! Happy first birthday Watson!


----------



## missyscove (Dec 9, 2013)

We had a small pet photo shoot a few weeks ago but now that Thanksgiving has passed I feel okay actually posting them. 
















And finally, this year's holiday card:


----------



## Apebull (Dec 9, 2013)

Awesome photos!!! The one with Cricket on her hind legs is my fav.


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness, your bunnies are adorable and so photogenic. I love their little outfits.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 13, 2013)

I grew some grass in a pot in the yard for he buns to try out since our lawn has some non-grass plants I'm not sure about growing in it and gets pooped on by dogs. I wasn't sure how they'd feel about the potted grass but one whiff and they dug in!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 16, 2013)

They are just so gorgeous in their little outfits. I love both photos with the buns periscoping, I think Cricket in her outfit is adorable. I don´t think I´d get mine to stand still long enough and they definitely wouldn´t like the outfits. 

Love them munching the grass, mine love munching herbs from the planters I´ve got, I love seeing them eat that way as well.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 4, 2014)

It's somebunny's birthday today!


----------



## JBun (Jan 4, 2014)

arty:Happy Birthday Cricket!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 4, 2014)

Happy birthday Cricket, you just look gorgeous as usual arty0002:


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 4, 2014)

Aw, happy birthday Cricket.


----------



## Apebull (Jan 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Cricket!!!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 17, 2014)

Happy 1 year bunniversary to my dynamic duo!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 17, 2014)

These two are just adorable, you take such great photos and they are so good. Mine wouldn´t sit still long enough. Once again, time just flies and I am so glad that Watson has his Cricket, they do look so settled together, just like an old married couple. 

Happy anniversary :inlove:


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 17, 2014)

Awwwww! Happy anniversary.


----------



## JBun (Jan 17, 2014)

Great photos! They are such a cute couple


----------



## Apebull (Jan 17, 2014)

Happy Anniversary!:big kiss:


----------



## lovelops (Jan 17, 2014)

Those photos are sooo cute. I just love them. They look so great!!! Happy Anniversary!

Vanessa


----------



## Laura_and_Trix (Jan 18, 2014)

Congratulations they are very cute


----------



## missyscove (May 1, 2014)

Whenever I'm having an off day, I just need to hang out with these two and watch their antics 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCpwUA29aTw[/ame]


----------



## missyscove (May 1, 2014)

As if the end of the school year wasn't enough, 3 weeks ago I found an abscess at the base of Cricket's right ear. I made her an appointment at the exotics-only practice where I'll be externing this July and we came home with baytril and bactrim while we waited for culture and sensitivity. Culture came back with staph but after 2 weeks there was no improvement so we made an appointment to lance it. Today I dropped them off and Watson got a well bunny exam and a clean bill of health while Cricket had her abscess lanced, debrided and then cold lasered. We came home with more bactrim, metacam and injectable penicillin. She's also prescribed twice daily warm compresses. Cricket is sulking in the corner of my room and giving me the stink eye.


----------



## Apebull (May 2, 2014)

Man poor Cricket. I hope she feels better soon. And I had to laugh at the video of them eating. Twigs was laying on the floor asleep like usual and I had the sound on. As soon as they started crunching he was up and very alert looking around for who was eating. So I hit mute and he went right back to laying down. So just to be a stinker I turned the sound back on and he shot back up lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 2, 2014)

I just loving seeing bunnies munch, they do make a lot of noise. I love how she steals the last piece from Watson and he let's her, looks like he's used to it lol.

I hope she recovers quickly, Bandy has a jaw abscess and treatment has been quite long but no surgery but he's doing fine. Lots of nose rubs from him to Cricket


----------



## missyscove (May 3, 2014)

This is the mouth of an angry bunny: 



I'm not happy with how little I see her eat so she got critical care last night and again tonight with her meds. I do see her eat some hay and she took some pellets from me this morning but for all I can tell Watson is eating the rest of the food so she gets syringe fed. Part of me wonders if she's refusing to eat in my presence because I'm the worst mom ever and won't stop touching her or if she really doesn't want to eat. Then again I don't think I'd want to eat if someone sliced into my head, even with pain meds.


----------



## missyscove (May 3, 2014)

And of course now she's stuffing her face with salad. 

I don't understand her logic, but I'm happy she's eating something.


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 3, 2014)

That is one cute bunny mouth even if she's angry. I hate syringe feeding them, it always ends like that with it round their mouth. I always find it difficult to see exactly how much each one is eating now they all ive and eat together. Is she maintainig her weight ?


----------



## missyscove (May 9, 2014)

Good news! We went in for our follow up today and our vet says the abscess is gone. We're going to continue with the penicillin for one more week and the bactrim for 2 more weeks just to be thorough, but it didn't need to be debrided again or anything like that. Happy bunnies all around here!


----------

